# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Huggable, robotic companion for healthcare, education, and social, Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab

Home page - robotic.media.mit.edu/portfolio/huggable

----------


## Airicist

The Huggable - Sympathetic 

Uploaded on Feb 8, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 17, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Huggable Robot Befriends Girl in Hospital 

Published on Mar 30, 2015




> Meet Huggable Robot—an app-controlled stuffed animal designed by the MIT Media Lab to help young patients who are fighting cancer at Boston Children’s Hospital.

----------


## Airicist

The Caring Bear

Published on Jun 9, 2015




> Beatrice Lipp, a patient at Boston Children’s Hospital, meets Huggable, a robotic teddy bear. The robot’s creators are studying whether it can have therapeutic value for hospitalized children.
> 
> Produced by: Emma Cott and Taige Jensen


"A Talking Teddy Bear Practicing in the Pediatric Hospital"

by The New York Times
June 3, 2015

----------

